# Установить генту в оперативную память?

## yauhenl

Может кто пробовал сабж.

Хочу чтобы при старте система полностью грузилась в память, при работе переодически бэкапилась, при выключении заливалась обратно на винт.

Спасибо.

----------

## joeklow

И какая файловая система это умеет? AUFS с кривыми хаками в куче мест?

----------

## alexdu

 *yauhenl wrote:*   

> Может кто пробовал сабж.
> 
> Хочу чтобы при старте система полностью грузилась в память, при работе переодически бэкапилась, при выключении заливалась обратно на винт.

 

вот что-то похожее:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20110308-livedvd.xml

----------

## yauhenl

 *alexdu wrote:*   

>  *yauhenl wrote:*   Может кто пробовал сабж.
> 
> Хочу чтобы при старте система полностью грузилась в память, при работе переодически бэкапилась, при выключении заливалась обратно на винт. 
> 
> вот что-то похожее:
> ...

 

Это лайв двд. Просто загрузочный диск.

А я хочу полноценную систему.

Ведь в генту можно отдельные разделы монтировать как tmpfs и они будут в оперативе по факту висеть.

Вот я хочу подмонтировать всю операционку туда.

----------

## alexdu

 *yauhenl wrote:*   

> Это лайв двд. Просто загрузочный диск.

 Но это не "просто лайф двд", это лайф двд с aufs, по описанию было похоже на ваш вопрос  :Wink: 

 *yauhenl wrote:*   

> А я хочу полноценную систему.

 Я не понял, что значит полноценную, если какой-то десктоп, с Гномом, например, так тогда дело пахнет 10-15Гб всяких либ, бинарников, ебилдов и сорцов.

```
# du -sh /usr/

14G   /usr/
```

 *yauhenl wrote:*   

> Ведь в генту можно отдельные разделы монтировать как tmpfs и они будут в оперативе по факту висеть.
> 
> Вот я хочу подмонтировать всю операционку туда.

 Можно всё это, можно tmpfs, можно aufs. Только это сложно технически - бросать туда-суда кучи гигабайт при старте и по таймеру... Поэтому не могу не поинтересоваться - как идея формулируется глобально, что вы сделать задумали?

----------

## yauhenl

[/quote]как идея формулируется глобально, что вы сделать задумали?[/quote]

собственно это и есть глобально.

хочу рабочую среду, которая работает очень быстро.

сырцы конечно можно на диске оставить.

вообще у меня есть 16гб оперативы.

хотелось бы впихнуть все, что дергает винчестер при работе (не при сборке программ) в 8 гб.

а 8гб оставить на память, которую собственно программы и используют.

ну как-то так.

----------

## alexdu

 *yauhenl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> собственно это и есть глобально.
> 
> хочу рабочую среду, которая работает очень быстро.
> ...

 в поставленной задаче делать не нужно вообще ничего: ядро линукса имеет хороший дисковый и файловый кеш - вся не занятая программами память тут же пойдёт под нужды кеша. если хочется - можно поиграться с опциями монтирования async и dirsync, см. man mount.

Если же задача формулируется всё же как-то иначе, тогда выгодней использовать AUFS, чем tmpfs. Во втором случае буду огромные расходы  на синхронизацию. AUFS, насколько помню, писался под похожие цели для Асус Еее, см. доки. Для tmpfs можно задействовать хелперы mount.<type-of-fs> ну переписать их и добавить, что нужно.

кратко - так  :Wink: 

----------

## TigerJr

 *alexdu wrote:*   

>  *yauhenl wrote:*   
> 
> собственно это и есть глобально.
> 
> хочу рабочую среду, которая работает очень быстро.
> ...

 

Да вопрос глобальный, сам размышлял над этим вопросом. 

Начнем с малого. gcc(как будто ты часто его обновляешь!?) glibc(тоже самое что и gcc) kernel-sources(тоже самое что и glibc) kernel-headers как и другие headers(в /usr/includes ты к ним начинаешь обращаться только при сборке исходников а после этого зачем их хранить в оперативке??) и kernel-binaries(всегда там) смысла там хранить нет, как в принципе и дерево портейджей по причине редкого обращения к этим данным(мы не вносим изменения в них), в сравнении например с MySQL на сильно-нагруженном хостинге. 

Дальше-больше все демоны которых ты запускаешь при старте системы все необходимые библиотеки загружают в опреативку один раз, при старте системы и больше демоны к диску могут не обращаться.

MySQL и так все часто-используемые таблицы хранит в оперативке. 

Попробуй начать с малого - перевезти для начала раздел /var и запустить FTP посмотришь будут ли проблемы с правами доступа. А потом установи vsftpd и  попробуй закачать файл по сети в оперативку.

Gnome, KDE и другие рюшечки, а ведь признайся, их ты хочешь туда запихнуть!? Дык вод, ОНИ УЖЕ ТАМ!!! Потому что они "запускаются"

СОВЕТ - Используй Ramdrive для этого. Создаешь блочный девайс нужного тебе объёма в оперативке и монтируешь в нужный cебе раздел напр /var

P/S А думаешь стоит игра свеч?

PS/2 Если вопрос ты решил, отпишись как реализовал и в названии темы поставь [РЕШЕНО]

----------

